# Mosella Futtereimer



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

Hi
ich will mir demnächst den Mini Zip Top Groundbait Bowl von Mosella hollen. 
Wisst ihr vielleicht wie viel der so kostet.|kopfkrat 
Und fals einer den besitzt kann er ja ma schreiben wie der so ist|bla: 

Danke schön und Gruß#6 
Marco


----------



## bennie (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

aaah, ein Eimerthread


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

ja genau ein Mosellaeimerthread


----------



## bubatz01 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

aaah,ein NEUER Eimerthread   #6


----------



## Dart (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

Die Neuauflage des Klassikers, goiiiiil:m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

och nö jetzt geht das schon wieder los ...
Alles wissenswerte über Markeneimer mit denen man bei den vereinskollegen angeben kann gibs doch schon hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048&highlight=Mosella+eimer
zu lesen !

|muahah:


----------



## Lachsy (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

Diesmal kein eimer aus plastik ,nöööööööö muss Polyester sein :q :q


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

steht da auch was über den Mosella eimer drin
also in der Suche gabs kein ergebniss

Gruß


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

Da steht alles drin was du über Marken Eimer wissen musst :q


----------



## bennie (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

nein, jetzt sollten wir seinen Thread mal nicht kaputtlachen...

hast du bei google nichts gefunden?


----------



## Dart (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

Lies dir den Thread einfach durch, das ist ein *Guide zum Profi-Eimer*:k


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

Ja ich hab schon von Sensas den Grünen eimer abba aufm Fahrrad ist der ein bissl unhandlich

Gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

also ich hab bei Google nix gefunden  

Gruß


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> Ja ich hab schon von Sensas den Grünen


Genau den habe ich auch, -sogar inkl. Deckel und Einhängeschüssel!:m 
Ein absolutes Spitzenteil!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## bubatz01 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

du musst dir dann fürs fahrrad eine marken markeneimer spezialhalterung besorgen:q


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

Ja find ich auch nur halt fürs Fahrrad zu groß

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

naja da ihr mich alle nur auslacht ist mir es jetzt egal

gruß


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

so hab jetzt denn thread ``sehr wichtig''  mal zur hälfte durchgelesen abba ist mir echt zu dumm weiter zulesen

gruß


----------



## Garfield0815 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> so hab jetzt denn thread ``sehr wichtig''  mal zur hälfte durchgelesen *abba* ist mir echt zu dumm weiter zulesen
> gruß


..... haben echt gute Musik gemacht


----------



## fantazia (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

http://img509.*ih.us/img509/1671/eimerkopiesj2.jpg


so einen? :q


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

ne eigentlich net kann man net gut falten und die blum drum gefallt mär ach net 

gruß


----------



## Lachsy (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

FALTEIMER 8 LTR.  Preis: 8,95 Euro







Beschreibung:
8 Liter Falteimer - Für Camping, Fischen,
Boot, Auto und den täglichen Gebrauch. Maße
geöffnet: ca. 25 mm ø und 25 cm Höhe
Technische Daten : Gewicht 200 g

steht aber kein mosella drauf


----------



## fantazia (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*



Lachsy schrieb:


> FALTEIMER 8 LTR.  Preis: 8,95 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann man ja nachträglich raufschreiben :q


----------



## Lachsy (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

brauchste garnicht, der kommt eh von D&W also tuning gratis :q 

http://www.duw.de/camping/detailview.aspx?ID=1140853


----------



## dorschiie (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

25mm durchmesser?
der dürfte wohl auf jedes fahrrad passen.
oder ist das ein falt aschenbecher?


----------



## bubatz01 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

ein getunter eimer,das grenzt an doping für die fische.


----------



## Lachsy (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

dorschiie mit 14 raucht man doch nicht, da fährt man fahrrad, kauft sich designer futtereimer. IRgendwie muss man den Mädels imponieren, oder waren das die freunde  :q :q :q


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*



dorschiie schrieb:


> oder ist das ein falt aschenbecher?


A propos Aschenbecher, -hab ich euch eigentlich schon meinen tollen Taschenaschenbecher gezeigt, den ich mir vor einiger Zeit für 4,50€ im Tabakladen gekauft habe? Super Sache, endlich hat das mühselige Einsammeln der Kippen am Angelplatz ein Ende!#6 Und wenn man vorher noch die Asche und den Tabakrest vom Filter abdreht, muss man den Ascher nichtmal großartig reinigen... Eigentlich hätte solch eine geniale Erfindung glatt `nen eigenen Thread verdient, was? 
Hier ist er:


----------



## dorschiie (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> A propos Aschenbecher, -hab ich euch eigentlich schon meinen tollen Taschenaschenbecher gezeigt, den ich mir vor einiger Zeit für 4,50€ im Tabakladen gekauft habe? Super Sache, endlich hat das mühselige Einsammeln der Kippen am Angelplatz ein Ende!#6 Und wenn man vorher noch die Asche und den Tabakrest vom Filter abdreht, muss man den Ascher nichtmal großartig reinigen... Eigentlich hätte solch eine geniale Erfindung glatt `nen eigenen Thread verdient, was?
> Hier ist er:


 
nee das es so was gibt.
und ich döddel sammel meine kippen immer nach dem angeln ein und verstaue sie in einer tüte.
@ lachsy 
habe ich nicht gesehen (alter)
ich werde das nächst mal besser lesen.|wavey:


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

ja mal schaun bestell mir vielleicht so en billigen im Askari oder so 

gruß


----------



## Stefan6 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

Wie wäre es mit nem Eimer mit Deckel aus dem Baumarkt,billiger als einer aus dem Angelladen:m
Oder beim Imbiss fragen,die haben immer Mayo und Ketchup Eimer mit Deckel und stabil sind die auch.#6


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

ich will einen wo Kartoffelsalat draufsteht 

gruß


----------



## esox_105 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*



Fischers Fritz schrieb:


> ich will einen wo Kartoffelsalat draufsteht
> 
> gruß


 

Ja dann hol ihn Dir doch, bevor es ein anderer tut  .


----------



## friggler (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

Da stellt ein 14 jähriger eine wie Ich finde ganz normale Frage.
Was bekommt er?
Fast nur dümmliche Antworten und Spott!
Ich hab den Eimertrööt auch gelesen da gab es ja wirklich amüsante Stellen...
Aber hier?

Ich kann gut nachvollziehen dass ein grosser Eimer auf dem Fahrrad schlecht zu transportieren ist, so dass ein Falteimer Vorteile bietet.
@Fischers Fritz
Bei Ebay werden öfters mal Falteimer angeboten evtl. ist da ein geeigneter dabei?
Wie Du mit den Antworten umgegangen bist nötigt mir allerding Respekt ab! Hut Ab!!

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

Bin ich schon gewohnt friggler
ja endlich mal was gescheits, an ebay hab ich gar net gedacht

Gruß


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*



friggler schrieb:


> Bei Ebay werden öfters mal Falteimer angeboten evtl. ist da ein geeigneter dabei?


Ein paar Falteimer gibt`s da derzeit auch, aber leider nicht der von ihm gesuchte Mosella...#c 
http://search.ebay.de/search/search...ga10244=10425&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

ja hab auch schon geguckt

gruß


----------



## DerSchneider (19. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

@friggler #6 #6  Meine Meinung!!

@Fischers Fritz
Möchte dieses Forum nicht schlecht machen aber wenn du in Zukunft etwas "professioneller" angeln möchtest bist du hier falsch...
Hier stößt man bei solchen Fragen immer auf :q 
Und es gibt durchaus bessere Foren für das "angeln der neuen Schule"
Es macht durchaus Sinn über Futtereimer, ja sogar über Hakenlöser zu diskutieren...


----------



## Seelachsfänger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*



DerSchneider schrieb:


> Es macht durchaus Sinn über Futtereimer, ja sogar über Hakenlöser zu diskutieren...



natürlich macht es sinn, über futtereimer zu reden... nur eben mit eienr anderen intention: wenn es hauptsächlich darum geht, was draufsteht dann ist das sicherlich nicht sinn der sache.

allerdings macht es durchaus sinn, sich gedanken über formgebung, deckelart und zubehör gedanken zu machen. aber erst, wenn man sich in ener phase befindet, in der man die technik sicher beherrscht und entsprechendes wissen / können besitzt.

aber in einem gebe ich ditr recht: um professioneller zu werden ist dieses forum denkbar ungeeignet. es gibt hier durchaus gute kommentare, allerdings ist die grosse masse hier einfach nur schrott (sory wenn ich das mal so hart formuliere). und die top-beiträge herauszufiltern ist für den laien sicher sehr schwer.


----------



## Goettinger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

was sind denn eurer meinung nach die besseren foren? postet mal nen paar wo ich "professionelle" antworten bekomme!


----------



## spin-paule (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

High Eimergemeinde,
weil mir das Recherchieren Spaß macht:

Original Mosella-Eima gibt´s hier:
http://www.jrangelmarkt.de/zubehoer.htm zu 7,99 bzw. 8,99 Euro
oder hier:
http://www.mosella-team.de/

Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Seelachsfänger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*



Goettinger schrieb:


> was sind denn eurer meinung nach die besseren foren? postet mal nen paar wo ich "professionelle" antworten bekomme!



grundsätzlich ist jedes spartenforum in der jeweiligen sparte besser als ein grosses gesamtforum. alleine schon aus dem grund, weil sich dort nur leute tummeln die entsprechende erfahrungen haben oder suchen. hier hast du immer die gefahr, dass dir jemand tipps gibt, der mit der materie eigentlich recht wenig am hut hat... ich schätze den anteil auf ca. 70% aller postings hier. 
übrigens: das ist nicht im mindesten anmassend oder herablassend gemeint, spiegelt aber meine erfahrungen hier wieder. andererseits gibts hier mit den grössten erfahrungsschatz am stück, was also besser ist wenn man sich erst mal allgemein informieren möchte.

fazit: du wirst kein forum finden, das dich umfassend über alles mögliche kompetent informiert, aber im einzelfall findest du sicher an anderer stelle bessere hilfe.


----------



## Goettinger (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

kennst du nen forum speziell fürs kutterangeln?


----------



## Adrian* (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

@Fischers Fritz

Die Mosella falteimer den du meinst kosten bei uns im Angelladen ca.20euro...
Zwar ist der Eimer recht gut, klein zusammenlegbar, stabil und mit reissverschlussdeckel, aber meiner meinung nach viel zu teuer und zu klein...
Der wäre auch nur was um das Futter zu Transportieren oder aufzubewahren, aber zum anmachen kann man den eigentlich vergessen...
Futter könntest du zuhause im großen eimer anmachen und sieben, und dann darin umfüllen un den mit zum Angeln nehmen...

Musst mal hier www.angelecke-celle.de bei den Taschen gucken, wenn du den meinst....


----------



## Fischers Fritz (21. August 2006)

*AW: Mosella Futtereimer*

ja bei uns kostet der in klein 4€ und in groß 19€

gruß


----------

